# Micron Gold Recovery method from recycled water desired



## bigcats374 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi group, 
I found and joined this forum in hopes that someone might be able to advise me on the better methods for recovering micron gold from a known water source.
I do prospect and mine gold, I also use a version of the Desert Fox called a Gold Miners Wheel on 3 seperate water tanks that hold around 80 gallons of water that is filtered and recycled.
The more dirt I process the more micron gold gets added to the recycling water tanks and I have absolutely no clue as to how to go about recovering this gold or if there is even a way to do so.
I also have 2 grams of fine gold that turned into micron gold when it was exposed to a mixture of Postasium Chloride and salt water with Jet dry added to this mixture. Any thoughts and ideas on how to recover this gold will also be welcomed.
Thanks, Bill H


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 27, 2012)

bigcats374 said:


> Hi group, ................... absolutely no clue as to how to go about recovering this gold or if there is even a way to do so................



Do you talk about recovering fine powder like particles of gold from dirt or black sand, or about so called Micron gold wonder recovered from water?

If the later is the cause just google up information about that and you will see that it can be done but it will take years and gold recovered will cost you probably 100 times more than recent spot price.


----------



## Geo (Feb 27, 2012)

gold from water? its been discussed on the forum recently but the consensus was to forget about such ventures and concentrate on more known methods of gold recovery. the money you will spend on this and the return will break your heart. you may be better off using the money to buy gold of known purity.


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 18, 2022)

At least 10 years ago i was in a micron gold recovery yahoo group where a man from pa offered to assay any water, we thought might have gold in it.
Claimed 40 years assaying water. I had my doubts about it all for sure i never had enough $$ to throw it away. First water i sent him from the shaft that i collected in late fall that year came back at 0.273ppm, at that time gold was 800$ something like 3.5 cents per gal. After research the book learned folks say 
there has never been this high of gold in water ever tested and to this day i have never seen poof that you can recover anything below 1ppm.
Learned a lot but mostly a huge waste of my time lol


----------



## goldshark (Dec 19, 2022)

There are 2 ways to recover micron Au that I know of. 1 is to run the water over a mercury table, which many people frown upon, and floatation. An aquaintence had a Mercury table that he ran with just water, no aggregate, running over the surface. I was certainly amazed at the rapid change to the gold color from the Silver mirror finish, by the end of the day. I never heard back on the recovered Au, so cannot honestly state what the return vs investment would be. This was at a placer mine which was recovering a considerable amount of Au.
I have always wanted to build a boil box at the end of a sluice run. This would consist of an under flow tailings disposal, using the grease and oil from the heavy equipment, to float the Au, and capture the oils from further contaminating the water. Collect the oil/scum at the end of the day to see what it assays. Most of the Au in the world is micron in size, and readily floatable. I haven't gotten around to this experiment yet, as most big operators are hesitant about untried techniques, and I may bruise some egos, if it works.


----------

